# New writer



## Upa (Mar 11, 2022)

Like the title states, I am new to the writing process. I just recently started flexing my writing skills, currently I am working on a fiction novel. I am Looking for some feedback/pointers.


----------



## Upa (Mar 11, 2022)

Being so new to the writing process, I am more than welcome to answer any questions about my motives and lack of knowledge. I would like to learn and apply the proper knowledge to my work and being so new, I feel like a sponge...


----------



## Taylor (Mar 11, 2022)

Welcome Upa!   You have come to a good place to learn about writing.  Check out the resource section.  There is lots of good advice for new writers there. 









						Resources
					







					www.writingforums.com
				




Once you make 10 posts you can post samples of your work in the Fiction Workshop for critique.


----------



## Upa (Mar 11, 2022)

Thank you for the information! My flow is nice and steady, I just needed the help to make sure it is readable. So far I am happy as a pickle with the amount of information/help, that I wish I did this sooner!


----------



## Bagit (Mar 11, 2022)

Welcome, Upa!

Refreshments in the kitchen. There might even be a few cookies left also. Please, make yourself at home.

See you around the boards!


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Mar 11, 2022)

Welcome to the forum, Upa. I hope you don't find it a Downa. ... Look, it's the best I've got.


----------



## indianroads (Mar 11, 2022)

Welcome @Upa , lots of good folks are here ready to help. Head down to the Writing Discussion forum (just below) and ask away.


----------



## Upa (Mar 12, 2022)

At this point I just need to keep writing, my creative writing exploded last year with my first story. bluntly i did not save it and lost it. I had this flow to the story as i was writing it, that was coming out of thin air. I tried to get the story back last month and realized that as much as I could recall it and expand on things that I did not before, It was just not flowing. Its hard to explain as I started the new story I am working on now, to flex my writing muscles. I found that flow... and I am hoping the more I write this new story then, once I go back to my original story... I don't know, I might be just reaching. I just started today with the online forums, making sure that the last 2 weeks of work is readable and so far, from what I have gathered from this community, I am doing something right. I just need to keep writing and I do not see myself slowing down anytime soon. I started an online course to work out the rust in my structure, and how to approach writing a new novel. so far it is helpful being so new. I guess the question is, when you cannot see the end of the story in any shape or form, what does that mean? is that a lesson I need in order to get there, story telling wise? or is that the usual, keep on writing?


----------



## Bagit (Mar 12, 2022)

Keep on writing it, Upa. Perhaps ask those last two questions here to get more feedback:  https://www.writingforums.com/forums/writing-discussion.14/

Sometimes a plot outline helps. Sometimes the story develops itself through character interaction and description. Right now I tend to think you should worry more about finishing smaller scenes and tying them together with the next scene. 

Btw, what genre of fiction are you working on?


----------



## Upa (Mar 12, 2022)

Thank you Bagit, this helps a lot! Right now I am working on a zombie fiction as I do my online course. working the two together has been great helping me grow. my "lost" story I am trying to get back into "flow mode" is a Science Fiction story. your advice is great on my science fiction story and will help me a lot going forward.


----------



## thepiperodyssey (Mar 12, 2022)

Hi, nice to meet you!


----------

